# 9x18 Users?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any preferances on ammo brands for the 9x18? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have always used Golden Bear or Wolf. They are cheap, shoot fine, but you don't get any brass out of the deal if you reload.


----------

